# “IL NUOVO MICHELANGELO”



## brenin (28 Novembre 2020)




----------



## oriente70 (28 Novembre 2020)

Spettacolare


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2020)

udiu, l'affermazione è un tantino pretenziosa....


----------



## brenin (28 Novembre 2020)




----------



## spleen (28 Novembre 2020)

Lupone, grazie per la segnalazione. E' una cosa che vale la pena di vedere, un atto di intelligenza in un mare di merda e mediocrità.

Spero che questo equivoco dell'arte concettuale che si protrae da oltre 100 anni, dall' orinatoio di Duchamp, venga finalmente superato.

Sono stanco di vedere banane appese.


----------



## Vera (28 Novembre 2020)

Lo avevo già visto. Questa è la vera Arte. Bravissimo Jago.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


>


Grazie. Molto bello


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2020)

Meraviglioso. Però non capirò mai chi si sente in grado di giudicare l'arte. Godetevi quelli che vi piace lasciando a chi l'apprezza l'arte contemporanea .personalmente non ho limiti e paletti e spero proprio di non averli mai. Lo stesso jago ha parlato di un punto di riferimento da "superare" anche in virtù del fatto che dal maestro michelangelo sono passati tanti anni e troppi cambiamenti per non passare dal contemporaneo (il suo personale). Jago non esclude Bansky


----------



## spleen (28 Novembre 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Meraviglioso. Però non capirò mai chi si sente in grado di giudicare l'arte. Godetevi quelli che vi piace lasciando a chi l'apprezza l'arte contemporanea .personalmente non ho limiti e paletti e spero proprio di non averli mai. Lo stesso jago ha parlato di un punto di riferimento da "superare" anche in virtù del fatto che dal maestro michelangelo sono passati tanti anni e troppi cambiamenti per non passare dal contemporaneo (il suo personale). Jago non esclude Bansky


L'arte non è ingiudicabile. E' ora di finirla con sta faccenda della presunta sacralità dell'arte, che a me sembra solo un mito alimentato dalle gallerie e dai mercanti.
L'arte secondo me deve essere amata, odiata, giudicata, bistrattata, litigata etc. Solo così potrà uscire da quell'aura elitaria in cui si è inpiegabilmente ficcata da un po di tempo a questa parte.
Se poi parliamo di competenze, certo, qualcuno si è sentito persino di pagare 90 milioni di dollari per un coniglio di Coons.
Fatti suoi in fondo, ma ho sempre davanti l'immagine di Fantozzi e della corazzata potemkin. 
Con questo non intendo dire che secondo me non ci sia arte da Duchamp in poi, sia chiaro.

A Bansky che trovo fin troppo scontato nei contenuti, personalmente preferisco Ericailcane o Blu, ad esempio.


----------



## Martes (28 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> E' ora di finirla con sta faccenda della presunta sacralità dell'arte, che a me sembra solo un mito alimentato dalle gallerie e dai mercanti.


----------



## Vera (28 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> L'arte non è ingiudicabile. E' ora di finirla con sta faccenda della presunta sacralità dell'arte, che a me sembra solo un mito alimentato dalle gallerie e dai mercanti.
> L'arte secondo me deve essere amata, odiata, giudicata, bistrattata, litigata etc. Solo così potrà uscire da quell'aura elitaria in cui si è inpiegabilmente ficcata da un po di tempo a questa parte.
> Se poi parliamo di competenze, certo, qualcuno si è sentito persino di pagare 90 milioni di dollari per un coniglio di Coons.
> Fatti suoi in fondo, ma ho sempre davanti l'immagine di Fantozzi e della corazzata potemkin.
> ...


Oppure Alicè o JR.


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> L'arte non è ingiudicabile. E' ora di finirla con sta faccenda della presunta sacralità dell'arte, che a me sembra solo un mito alimentato dalle gallerie e dai mercanti.
> L'arte secondo me deve essere amata, odiata, giudicata, bistrattata, litigata etc. Solo così potrà uscire da quell'aura elitaria in cui si è inpiegabilmente ficcata da un po di tempo a questa parte.
> Se poi parliamo di competenze, certo, qualcuno si è sentito persino di pagare 90 milioni di dollari per un coniglio di Coons.
> Fatti suoi in fondo, ma ho sempre davanti l'immagine di Fantozzi e della corazzata potemkin.
> ...


ottimo...grande passo avanti


----------



## spleen (29 Novembre 2020)

Martes ha detto:


>


----------



## Minerva (29 Novembre 2020)

L' umorismo e la satira sono una grande cosa ,anche perché entrambi confermano e avvalorano quello che prendono in giro.


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2020)

La satira è una forma di critica.  In questo caso specifico, verso un mondo che si auto ritiene elitario ed incriticabile, mettendone in evidenza l’autoreferenzialità e le contraddizioni profonde. Se poi a qualcuno va bene così, non è certo un problema di chi riesce a vederla, la frattura.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La satira è una forma di critica.  In questo caso specifico, verso un mondo che si auto ritiene elitario ed incriticabile, mettendone in evidenza l’autoreferenzialità e le contraddizioni profonde. Se poi a qualcuno va bene così, non è certo un problema di chi riesce a vederla, la frattura.


Ci sono insegnanti che fanno distinzioni tra complemento di prezzo, stima e valore che nell’ambito dell’analisi logica hanno poco senso, ma credo che sia importante che tutti abbiano una idea che il prezzo è il risultato del mercato e della domanda e dell’offerta e che il valore, soprattutto artistico, è un’altra cosa ed è valutabile soprattutto storicamente.
In questo senso penso che l‘orinatoio di Duchamp abbia un grande valore.


----------



## brenin (30 Novembre 2020)

Primo di due video " provocatori " ma che - per alcuni versi - potrebbero essere motivo di proficuo confronto.


----------



## brenin (30 Novembre 2020)

e questo è l'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2020)

Mi inserisco volentieri per dire che per me l'arte è "espressione" e quindi in qualche modo è legata intimamente a colui che produce 

In questo senso siamo tutti un po' artisti, alla fin fine


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mi inserisco volentieri per dire che per me l'arte è "espressione" e quindi in qualche modo è legata intimamente a colui che produce
> 
> In questo senso siamo tutti un po' artisti, alla fin fine


La differenza, secondo me, la fa la capacità tecnica, il talento.
E' per questo che non tutti quelli che hanno qualcosa da dire, da esprimere, diventano automaticamente artisti.
Ma che lo dico a fare? Se nella contemporaneità tutto è arte perchè con macchinose circoevoluzioni lo si vuol far diventare, ecco che praticamente nulla lo è.


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci sono insegnanti che fanno distinzioni tra complemento di prezzo, stima e valore che nell’ambito dell’analisi logica hanno poco senso, ma credo che sia importante che tutti abbiano una idea che il prezzo è il risultato del mercato e della domanda e dell’offerta e che il valore, soprattutto artistico, è un’altra cosa ed è valutabile soprattutto storicamente.
> In questo senso penso che l‘orinatoio di Duchamp abbia un grande valore.


Però parlare di storia dell' arte e del pensiero artistico - non - è la stessa cosa di parlare di arte contemporanea o presunta tale.
Vorrei che questo equivoco fosse chiaro.


----------



## spleen (30 Novembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> e questo è l'altro.


Brutto lupaccio, come osi criticare quello che non conosci.....


----------



## Skorpio (30 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La differenza, secondo me, la fa la capacità tecnica, il talento.
> E' per questo che non tutti quelli che hanno qualcosa da dire, da esprimere, diventano automaticamente artisti.
> Ma che lo dico a fare? Se nella contemporaneità tutto è arte perchè con macchinose circoevoluzioni lo si vuol far diventare, ecco che praticamente nulla lo è.


Assolutamente la differenza la fa quello che dici te, io per esempio non so giudicare la tecnica nella scultura o nella pittura, quindi mi baso molto sull'aspetto espressivo 

Per quel che ritorna a me, ovviamente 

Qui dallenmie parti ad esempio, Botero è un idolo, Pietrasanta è la sua patria
io non riesco a digerirlo, non ci riesco proprio 
Non mi trasmette nulla


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Però parlare di storia dell' arte e del pensiero artistico - non - è la stessa cosa di parlare di arte contemporanea o presunta tale.
> Vorrei che questo equivoco fosse chiaro.


È arte ciò che è percepito come arte.
Per cui per me la Abramovic è nulla è per Minerva un genio. Nella storia del pensiero artistico ha un suo posto.


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È arte ciò che è percepito come arte.
> Per cui per me la Abramovic è nulla è per Minerva un genio. Nella storia del pensiero artistico ha un suo posto.


Infatti non è quello il problema.
Il problema è che se fai notare a qualcuno la sostanziale banalità che circonda l'aura di falso intellettualismo di certe cose sei guardato come un alieno.
Cit: Arte guelfa e arte ghibellina - Passepartout - Daverio.


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È arte ciò che è percepito come arte.


Io la sento come te, la cosa

Porto un contributo scemo ma attuale, poche ore fa si parlava in casa della foto del profilo WhatsApp di un ragazzetto figlio di una amica di mia moglie

Ha fatto un fotoshop della sua immagine un po' particolare, e tecnicamente scadente, con qualche ulteriore dettaglio

Di questo ragazzetto se ne parlava in quanto la madre denuncia qualche anomalia comportamentale

Vedendo questa immagine, siamo assolutamente concordi sia io che mia moglie nel dire che ci pare una vera e propria "espressione artistica di un profondo disagio"

La mamma circa questa cosa si limita a dire che "sono solo cazzate di adolescenti"

Fuori da aspetti puramente tecnicistici, È molto difficile distinguere, insomma


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> La differenza, secondo me, la fa la capacità tecnica, il talento.
> E' per questo che non tutti quelli che hanno qualcosa da dire, da esprimere, diventano automaticamente artisti.
> Ma che lo dico a fare? Se nella contemporaneità tutto è arte perchè con macchinose circoevoluzioni lo si vuol far diventare, ecco che praticamente nulla lo è.


La capacità tecnica distingue ottimi artigiani,non un artista. Basta pensare alla musica e a grandi miti da Lucio Battisti a Vasco Rossi etc.comuni cazione /espressione  invece sono ingredienti base. Un appunto che vorrei fare è sul tono fra il divertito disprezzo che francamente non comprendo. Se è lecito non amare un certo tipo d'arte dovrebbe esserlo anche  il contrario senza risatine e sorrisetti


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io la sento come te, la cosa
> 
> Porto un contributo scemo ma attuale, poche ore fa si parlava in casa della foto del profilo WhatsApp di un ragazzetto figlio di una amica di mia moglie
> 
> ...


Credo che questi articoli possano in qualche modo porre un punto di vista interessante sulla questione.





						Artonweb - Arte - Tutto è arte? (L’equivoco novecentesco)
					

Artonweb.it è il portale sull'arte: punti di vista, critica, nuove tendenze, aggiornamenti su mostre ed eventi.



					www.artonweb.it
				











						L’ARTE DIVENUTA EQUIVOCO (MEDIOCRI CONTRO GENI)
					

di Loris Zanrei 31/03/2017 Facciamo un gioco. Prendiamo un quadro figurativo di buona (anche se non eccelsa) qualità. Appendiamolo per una settimana alle pareti del ristorante pizzeria Marechiaro (…




					artingnews.com


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> La capacità tecnica distingue ottimi artigiani,non un artista. Basta pensare alla musica e a grandi miti da Lucio Battisti a Vasco Rossi etc.comuni cazione /espressione  invece sono ingredienti base. Un appunto che vorrei fare è sul tono fra il divertito disprezzo che francamente non comprendo. Se è lecito non amare un certo tipo d'arte dovrebbe esserlo anche  il contrario senza risatine e sorrisetti


Non sono d’accordo. La capacità tecnica secondo me (e non solo) è una delle caratteristiche dei grandi artisti. Mi risulterebbe difficile dire che Michelangelo o Picasso non avessero nessuna o mediocre capacità tecnica.
Non ho altresì mai detto che la capacità tecnica sia l’unico ingrediente, penso sia comprensibile a tutti che ci vuole –anche- altro, che presumo faccia la differenza tra un artista ed un artigiano.

Secondariamente, se a te dà fastidio il tono, perché evidentemente e non ne ho compreso il motivo, ti senti toccata, rifletti per un attimo sulla supponenza con cui hai all’inizio interloquito dando degli incapaci e degli impreparati a chi ha “osato” esprimere delle riserve sull’arte contemporanea.

Riserve che, ti faccio notare, da un bel pezzo hanno anche cosiddetti addetti ai lavori. E se proprio devo dirla tutta, la domanda che mi faccio è:
Cosa ci stiamo perdendo in artisti e arte contemporanea misconosciuta dal momento che quasi tutto si è appiattito su quello che passano critica e gallerie di grido?
Domande che si è posto anche quello scellerato di Sgarbi, che ha voluto impostare le sue due ultime fatiche letterarie sul novecento proprio a questo aspetto.

Non so se mi sono spiegato, ma onestamente equiparare l'ex marito di Cicciolina ai grandi a me non risulta molto opportuno. E non certo perchè è l'ex marito di Cicciolina.


----------



## Martes (1 Dicembre 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> La capacità tecnica distingue ottimi artigiani,non un artista. Basta pensare alla musica e a grandi miti da Lucio Battisti a Vasco Rossi etc.comuni cazione /espressione  invece sono ingredienti base. Un appunto che vorrei fare è sul tono fra il divertito disprezzo che francamente non comprendo. Se è lecito non amare un certo tipo d'arte dovrebbe esserlo anche  il contrario senza risatine e sorrisetti


Veramente, se ti riferisci ai clip qui sopra, non era sull'arte che si faceva satira, ma su quell'atteggiamento ingenuamente acritico alimentato dai mercati, che a sua volta alimenta, con la conseguenza di un circolo vizioso che porta l'arte verso l'appiattimento e la spersonalizzazione


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Non sono d’accordo. La capacità tecnica secondo me (e non solo) è una delle caratteristiche dei grandi artisti. Mi risulterebbe difficile dire che Michelangelo o Picasso non avessero nessuna o mediocre capacità tecnica.
> Non ho altresì mai detto che la capacità tecnica sia l’unico ingrediente, penso sia comprensibile a tutti che ci vuole –anche- altro, che presumo faccia la differenza tra un artista ed un artigiano.
> 
> Secondariamente, se a te dà fastidio il tono, perché evidentemente e non ne ho compreso il motivo, ti senti toccata, rifletti per un attimo sulla supponenza con cui hai all’inizio interloquito dando degli incapaci e degli impreparati a chi ha “osato” esprimere delle riserve sull’arte contemporanea.
> ...


Posto che a me koons non piace proprio e che non mi pareva di aver espresso giudizi su nessuno .secondo me il problema e sempre li stesso ; l'arte rispecchia il momento storico che attraversa e in questi anni produciamo quello che abbiamo da dire che è chiaramente ben diverso da anni lontanissimi che non ci possono far pensare a paragoni impossibili.umilmente propongo di inserire un'opera contemporanea nel contesto in cui viviamo e provare ad aprirci a idee ed emozioni che non siano solo di perfezione visiva


----------



## Skorpio (1 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che questi articoli possano in qualche modo porre un punto di vista interessante sulla questione.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


letto. si, interessante.
specialmente il concetto che dice  "Dalle prime avanguardie del Novecento è andato infatti radicalizzandosi quellatteggiamento per cui è il contesto, e solo il contesto, ad attribuire valore all'arte. "

interessante per me perchè si parla del legame contesto/valore (meccanismo che vale non solo per l'arte, in effetti)

anche il discorso del "valore" è .. sarebbe interessante da approfondire, nel senso di "valore individuale" che si da ciascuno di noi a un oggetto di arte (o anche altro)


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Infatti non è quello il problema.
> Il problema è che se fai notare a qualcuno la sostanziale banalità che circonda l'aura di falso intellettualismo di certe cose sei guardato come un alieno.
> Cit: Arte guelfa e arte ghibellina - Passepartout - Daverio.


Più che altro come una capra


----------



## Brunetta (1 Dicembre 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Posto che a me koons non piace proprio e che non mi pareva di aver espresso giudizi su nessuno .secondo me il problema e sempre li stesso ; l'arte rispecchia il momento storico che attraversa e in *questi anni produciamo quello che abbiamo da dire* che è chiaramente ben diverso da anni lontanissimi che non ci possono far pensare a paragoni impossibili.umilmente propongo di inserire un'opera contemporanea nel contesto in cui viviamo e provare ad aprirci a idee ed emozioni che non siano solo di perfezione visiva


È questo il punto 
A parte che anche nel passato è stato prodotto di tutto ed è solo dopo una valutazione complessa storica, tecnica, estetica e culturale che si è considerata un’opera artistica o no.


----------



## brenin (1 Dicembre 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Posto che a me koons non piace proprio e che non mi pareva di aver espresso giudizi su nessuno .secondo me il problema e sempre li stesso ; l'arte rispecchia il momento storico che attraversa e in questi anni produciamo quello che abbiamo da dire che è chiaramente ben diverso da anni lontanissimi che non ci possono far pensare a paragoni impossibili.umilmente propongo di inserire un'opera contemporanea nel contesto in cui viviamo e provare ad aprirci a idee ed emozioni che non siano solo di perfezione visiva


prendo spunto da questo breve articolo :

https://movimentosottile.com/index.php/2019/08/02/arte-per-tutti/

per sottolineare il fatto che a mio avviso l'arte contemporanea sia diventata " elitaria " oggigiorno, un circolo chiuso che inizia dai galleristi ( la loro organizzazione piramidale è ben nota a  qualsiasi giovane artista abbia iniziato a produrre lavori ), dai critici e da ultima una clientela anch'essa " elitaria  " alla quale sottoporre  le opere di " tendenza " di quelli che saranno  le future stelle del " mercato ". Perchè di mercato ( e cioè di soldi ) si tratta, non serve attirare milioni di visitatori per vedere un Vermeer od un Rembrandt, non serve incontrare un largo e variegato apprezzamento dal maggior numero possibile di persone, ma serve solo creare sempre nuovi miti che possano assicurare loro  ritorni economici più o meno consistenti.
Personalmente sono convinto che ci sono stati e ci siano giovani artisti che avrebbero potuto o potrebbero rappresentare veramente la " svolta " tanto auspicata , ma che per ragioni totalmente estranee al talento le loro carriere siano state sacrificate .


----------



## brenin (1 Dicembre 2020)

*Gli artisti contemporanei under 30 spiegano il linguaggio delle nuove generazioni*

I nomi degli emergenti nati dal 1990 in poi da scoprire adesso.

https://www.harpersbazaar.com/it/lifestyle/arte/a30752524/artisti-contemporanei-famosi-under-30/


----------



## brenin (1 Dicembre 2020)

L'arte emergente - l' e-shop di zoom on art ( Milano ).


https://www.zoomonart.com/


----------



## Minerva (1 Dicembre 2020)

brenin ha detto:


> prendo spunto da questo breve articolo :
> 
> https://movimentosottile.com/index.php/2019/08/02/arte-per-tutti/
> 
> ...


sono  d'accordo con te


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2020)

Minerva ha detto:


> Posto che a me koons non piace proprio e che non mi pareva di aver espresso giudizi su nessuno .secondo me il problema e sempre li stesso ; *l'arte rispecchia il momento storico che attraversa e in questi anni produciamo quello che abbiamo da dire* che è chiaramente ben diverso da anni lontanissimi che non ci possono far pensare a paragoni impossibili.umilmente propongo di inserire un'opera contemporanea nel contesto in cui viviamo e provare ad aprirci a idee ed emozioni che non siano solo di perfezione visiva


E' esattamente questo che io contesto, che quello che passa il sitema di critici e gallerie sia aderente a quello che abbiamo da dire oggi.
Dovrei oblunare il mio spirito critico per aprirmi difronte a cosa? Al coniglio di koons (che cito come esempio)?

Non so, non è sufficientemente chiaro cosa intendo?


----------



## spleen (1 Dicembre 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più che altro come una capra


----------

